# App support



## Bobbydan (Mar 29, 2017)

is the no app support? The flex app kept crashing today, after every delivery I made and then would just sit there in the itenery screen for about 5 minutes before it would let me navigate again only to crash when I swiped to finish delivery. Called support over 10 times and returned the the warehouse and nobody could tell me how to fix the problem.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Are you using android or iPhone? If android what model


----------



## Bobbydan (Mar 29, 2017)

Android galaxy grand prime

It all started when I had a delivery at a high school campus, gps marked the delivery at the road but the shipping receiving was at the back of the school, it gave me no options just said call customer support I did and she marked it delivered at shipping receiving but after that stop it was like the app got confused and didn't know what it was doing.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Wow and I know that phone has little memory so I don't know if that's part of the issue or not


----------



## Paperthinhymn21 (Oct 18, 2016)

I would guess it's got something to do with the ram. I know when I signed up it said I needed a phone with at least 2 gigs of ram. That phone looks like it's only got 1 gig. Not sure exactly but that would be my best bet.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

I agree


----------



## Bobbydan (Mar 29, 2017)

Could be but it's been fine all the other times I've delivered. Maybe to much was running in the background.


----------



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

I had a very strange thing happen to me too today -- I clicked on an item in the itinerary and it would just....not load it. It would flash and go back to the itinerary. This was after it had just given me a blank screen when I tried to scan, and then it crashed.

I did manage to fix it by using 'clear data' in the phone settings. Next time such weirdness happens, try that first. You do have to log in again, but otherwise it doesn't actually delete anything important.


----------



## enigmaquip (Sep 2, 2016)

I've had this happen the last couple of days, it comes and goes. It's only been since I updated to 5667... Fastest fix is to log out of the app and back in


----------



## Bobbydan (Mar 29, 2017)

CatchyMusicLover said:


> I had a very strange thing happen to me too today -- I clicked on an item in the itinerary and it would just....not load it. It would flash and go back to the itinerary. This was after it had just given me a blank screen when I tried to scan, and then it crashed.
> 
> I did manage to fix it by using 'clear data' in the phone settings. Next time such weirdness happens, try that first. You do have to log in again, but otherwise it doesn't actually delete anything important.


Ya, that's what mine would do, it would flash and try to load the nav but then just go back to itenery. Eventually it would load the nav and then crash after I hit finished delivery. Emailed support all they did was send me a link to download the app. New update this morning hopefully they fixed it.


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

I got the update today too wondering what's different


----------



## Bobbydan (Mar 29, 2017)

Not sure but I had no problems yesterday.


----------

